# Bon Voyage



## knyfeknerd (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to try to start this thread as a "ship out" notice of the PIF stuff I've got going out. I feel like I've probably started too many in the PIF vein, so hopefully this will help and I can start to minimalize the number of threads I start on this topic.
Life has been kinda sucky lately and it's been tough to get any work done. Still no full kit completed, but I got a PM from Hermes7792 about a good kid that works with him that has need for a few knives in particular.
The star of the show is the Forgecraft cleaver Mike Henry rehandled and converted. 
There's a boning knife, a bread knife and the mini-yanagi. 2 of the 4 knives were originally from turbochef and the other 2 are(from me) in daveb's name to make up for the fact that I broke his Henckel bread donation in half.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

The bread knife is ironwood and palm.
The boner is chakte viga, dyed redwood and ironwood.
The yanagi is african blackwood, norfolk pine and dyed redwood.
I'm going to get these shipped out to Hermes this week.
Big huge thanks to Mike Henry for doing handles and for sending me a ton of wood.
More good free stuff to come.
Thanks guys for putting up with me for almost a year now!:nunchucks:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great looking stuff. Gonna be one happy kid, especially with that cleaver. Also, I will be sending a pm your way shortly


----------



## Hermes7792 (Feb 12, 2013)

He is going to love them!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome work! Someone is going to be very happy!

Cheers!


----------



## mhenry (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice kit. I wouldn't say that cleaver is the star at all. Your work looks great


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 12, 2013)

great stuff, another example of the wonderful KKF community helping others around them.


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope he gets some good use out of it. I'll have more coming your way after I move. I got some pretty cool stuff that's needs alittle love.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Feb 17, 2013)

I received these yesterday and surprised him! It was towards the end of the shift so he only had 1 more thing to cut, a chicken breast. He used the mini yanagi and was thoroughly impressed at the ease it took. When I gave him the knives all the other cooks were mad at me for not "sharing" them with everyone and giving them all to him. I told them that maybe one day they will be fortunate enough to either afford their own or have a good chef to give them a couple hand-me-downs. Like I said he loves all of them. He says he actually has to get a knife roll haha. His favorite is the mini-yanagi, especially handle-wise. Out of all of them my personal favorite is the cleaver. But anyhoo he is very happy and is grateful to all of those who helped provide him with these and amazing gifts that he will surely treasure! I am grateful aswell, for the oportunity to give someone who works their ass off every day a gift that will help him out in the long and short run. 

Thank you everyone. I will try and get a picture of him and his knives!


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 17, 2013)

hermes send me your address in a pm. I have a 12 roll messermeister that I am not using. It needs to be cleaned up it has some flour on it but i can throw some small things in there too. I will ship it in a flat rate box on Wends.


----------



## jayhay (Feb 21, 2013)

Classy as always, sir! Nice photography btw


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice work guys. All of them look great.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 26, 2013)

*All Apologies Guys*
So sorry to those of you who are waiting on stuff from me. Whether it be PIF or the knife library stuff I have going out, I'm way late on getting stuff out. Work has been real sucky lately and I have just made a huge move, so definitely some more free time in my future.
I'm sitting on a lot of stuff too. Got a lot of good stuff available. 
Also Son and daveb have made some more incredible contributions to PIF which I can't wait to share with everyone as soon as I get the time to take some pics, etc.
Thanks, hoping to get at least 3 packages mailed on Thurs A.M.

Chris


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

No biggie Chris. We all understand. I have some to mail to you as well, just need to clean them up and get to the post office. Probably be mailing them Friday on payday. One is going to need a handle, but the other I a global that jut needs the edge cleaned up, it's not to bad, but still needs some work. Can't wait to see the stuff coming my way and pass them on to my guy. Excited to play with that old file as well


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 27, 2013)

chris just so you know hermes has gotten my knife bag my old bread knife and my old petty so i wont be able to give those to you. and i am sure everyone is ok waiting you are doing this for free, and dealing with a good bit on your own end.


----------



## Mike L. (Feb 27, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> *All Apologies Guys*
> Work has been real sucky lately and I have just made a huge move, so definitely some more free time in my future.
> 
> Chris



Do tell. :scratchhead:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris, I also have a 16 knife roll I can send as well. Don't use it since I got my ultimate edge if you want it when I mail the other knives friday


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 28, 2013)

*Finally!*
Got to the P.O. today to ship out a batch. An ODC and a knife library Old File going to Jmadams13. The knife library super-old Henckel 102-10 to daveb, and my old Tojiro DP honesuki which I recently rehandled to turbochef. I honestly NEVER thought I'd give this one up. I almost shed a tear. It barely resembles it's old self, but it rules. I sent it to Turbo because he does a lot of tenders and I think this might make his job a lot more enjoyable.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
I got the buckeye burl from Mark at Burlsource via a donation/paypal mishap.
Mark is a stellar individual and I can't say enough good things about him!
Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 1, 2013)

My guy is gonna love that knife. I knew it was going to be nice after we decided on the carbon over the dexter, but damn, I'm impressed. He's been talking about his new knife allmweekmand he doesn't even have it yet. Maybe I should have waited to tell him till I received it, lol.

Thanks again Chris, your gonna make one happy cook


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Got the knives tody, at least I think. Got a package from you Chris. Didn't get a chance to open it yet, but thanks for the fast shipping. Your package should be there Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Played around with the PIF knife for my guy, before I give it to him Tuesday. The handle is really nice, and the work on the blade is great. Smoothed spine and choil, and nice polish. Chris, do you have any history on what this is, I know ODC, but maker, ect. Any pics of before you restored it? 

One more question, you a lefty? I just mentioned from the edge. Seems to have a strong left side bias. No biggie, jut noticed some steering while I was playin with it. I was going to have to sharpen it for a lefty anyways, so its all good. Just wondering 

Joe


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 4, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Played around with the PIF knife for my guy, before I give it to him Tuesday. The handle is really nice, and the work on the blade is great. Smoothed spine and choil, and nice polish. Chris, do you have any history on what this is, I know ODC, but maker, ect. Any pics of before you restored it?
> 
> One more question, you a lefty? I just mentioned from the edge. Seems to have a strong left side bias. No biggie, jut noticed some steering while I was playin with it. I was going to have to sharpen it for a lefty anyways, so its all good. Just wondering
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, Here's a pic of before. It's the middle-ish one with little pins. I have no clue as to the maker.



[/IMG]
I had to completely reprofile the edge as it was really wonky and had seen some abuse on a bench grinder. I did not intentionally lefty-bias it......
.....maybe the knife knew where it was headed!
FYI the wood is ebony. Hope your dude enjoys it.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 11, 2013)

My guy Jonny has been using this for a week now, and he loves is Chris. It took a silly sharp edge, and I haven't had to touch it up yet after a 60hr work week, but I will tonight. It's a nice blade, and has a great profile for him. Somewhere between a guyto and a slicer. I used it once during service too, and loved it. It has taken a nice patina with lots of blues and purples, just hard to see in the pics. Again dude, thanks a bunch. Made 'lil Jonny smile all day. 


Huh, can't seem to post pics right now. Will try again later


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 13914


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 15, 2013)

*Latest Shipments Out*
Sent out 4 parcels this morning. Most of you guys should receive on Monday. I'll PM you guys the shipping totals. Waiting on 1 more addy to send out the nakiri.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


Thanks and I hope you all enjoy. All I ask in return is a little feedback and some goodwill unto others.
-Chris


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 16, 2013)

This place continues to amaze me, great great work. Despite only being here for a short time i have been able to make so many friends and fantastic people. Cheers to both Chris and everyone else here on KKF


----------



## stopbarking (Mar 22, 2013)

Got mine earlier this week and I'm going to spend the weekend working the edge to my needs. This knife will be a huge help! Thanks again!

Hopefully I can pass along the knife karma soon.


----------



## pleue (Mar 23, 2013)

Nakiri arrive today and it's gorgeous! I worked a bit on sanding the saya and gave it and the handle a coat of beeswax/mineral oil. Gonna give it to my co-worker this week, though I'm sure it'll be hard to let it go  Looking forward to giving it a test run prior to handing it over. I'll take pics when it's in its new home. Thanks again!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

A little PIF'n I've been doing locally.....
.....as some of you may know, I recently started a new job. I'm quickly trying to convert the guys into knife-knerdom by spreading the knowledge, etc.
I've rehabbed and sharpened, and done some tip repair too-all for free. I'm trying to get them to stop incessantly steeling and clanking their knives on rigid steels too, but old habits die hard.

Anyway, I had some Dexter Connoisseurs that Son sent to me a while ago. I've offered them up to a couple of different KKF members, but nobody bit. So, I gave 3 of them to one of my fellow cooks yesterday. He was Soooooo stoked. It was better than a kid on Xmas.
One man's trash is truly another man's treasure.
Thanks Son, Thanks KKF!



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

O yeah nice DIY sayas too!


----------



## jayhay (Mar 25, 2013)

Great story, Chris. Good luck with the new gig! Hopefully you'll get the treatment you deserve.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 31, 2013)

*Funkiest/Ugliest Knife Yet*
This is a Nakiri donation I got from Jmadams13. I originally thought it was a Wustoff, but it probably isn't. I decided to do a "scrap handle" on this one with leftover bits of wood I had around. It is by far the ugliest thing I've done so far, and I've done plenty of uglies!
Ebony, Maple burl, Black Palm(not stabilized), and 2 different kinds of ironwood. I had to epoxy up the palm to keep it together and got some fiber spacer material stuck in it. Man this thing is wonky.
I was able to put a good edge on it. How long it'll hold -I dunno.
I'm sending this one to Notaskinnychef. He's never tried a nakiri and has no $$$ because of the 1st baby on the way. Maybe this can tide him over until he can buy a real one!




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 31, 2013)

Holy crap that's a funky handle. Thanks so much for putting the time in to this. Really looking forward to seeing it firsthand and using it ofc. I wonder what make it is if it's not a wustoff. Not complaining of course, just interested. Cheers bud and also the kkf community. Baby Sienna also says thank you


----------



## Igasho (Mar 31, 2013)

thats a bad ass handle! I love it!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually like that handle, lol. Yeah, not sure on the maker, was a yard sale find.


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 31, 2013)

Is that a DT western in this picture? If you decide to pay that one forward I'll take it ;x


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 31, 2013)

K-Fed said:


> Is that a DT western in this picture? If you decide to pay that one forward I'll take it ;x


Yeah, it's one that was donated to me by ejd53. 
I'm PIF'n it to a young kid I work with. It is such a stellar knife, probably the most comfortable western handle I've encountered. Very generous of Ed!


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 1, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Yeah, it's one that was donated to me by ejd53.
> I'm PIF'n it to a young kid I work with. It is such a stellar knife, probably the most comfortable western handle I've encountered. Very generous of Ed!



Oh wow that's pretty awesome. I was only joking. Figured it was part of your personal collection. Very generous indeed. =)


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 2, 2013)

looking good chris, where you working now? and that handle is pretty funky i bet that nakiri is a swiss pro brand from tj maxx ive seen them when i go hunting for an elusive great deal. probably same steel as something like a mercer or the like.


----------

